# rod repair help?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i have a bps baitcasting rod, my problem is that the glue that holds the reel seat in place has broken loose and now the blank turns in the reel seat. the cork handles are still solidly attached. was wondering if theres a quick fix for this or if it's best to just junk the rod. it's not an expencive rod but i'd hate to throw it away as every other aspect of the rod is still solid. any sugestions?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i did an online search and found a few places that said heating the rear cork grip with a hair dryer will soften the glue enough to simply slide the grip off. this would give me easy access to the reel seat for new epoxy. does anyone know of any truth to this? the rod isn't worth much new, but i don't want to ruin it before i give a proven technique a chance. it's a decent light cranking rod that i'd hate to be without, or buy a new one if it's not necisary.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i build rod and you can try to heat the cork but i dought it will work, if its to were tou can turn the real seat i would just do one of two things to fix it,first buy the two part clear epoxie stand rod up and put as much as you can and around the end,on the top first go slow and heat the real seat so it runs down in good,and make sure seat is in the right place with guides,let it set up the the next day flip it over and repeat,or go with super glue and you will propley need 4 tubes,if it was a high end rod i wouild do it different but its not so good luck


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Bub,
Drill a 1/8" hole thru the reel seat but not thru the blank. Using a syringe
(available from rod building suppliers) inject your premixed epoxy, rotate the seat to the proper location and let it harden.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Get a small syringe like the kind used to give babies and toddlers liquid medicine. Buy some Loctite 60 minute epoxy- anything with a short cure time will freeze up in the syringe. Drill two holes in the reel seat, one at each end in front of the hood so that the reel foot will cover them when you're done. DO NOT DRILL INTO YOUR ROD BLANK!!!! Make sure you just drill through the seat. Mix your epoxy and fill the syringe. Squirt the epoxy through the holes. You may have to shoot some in both ends, it depends on what kind of arbor that was used when the rod was built. When you get the space filled, align the reel seat and lay the rod so that the holes are pointing straight up. Allow to sit for at least 12 hours and then go fishing!

jeremy


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

well, i took a bit of advice from everyone and put them together. i drilled a hole in the seat.(may try a second hole for insurance). i didn't have any epoxy but on another site they suggested using gorilla glue. (which i had handy and i believe will hold anything). so i shot some of that in the hole and squeezed it between the reel seat and both cork grips. it's setting up now. i'll let you all know how it works. thanks for the ideas.


----------

